# Starting A Shirt Business Online NEED ADVICE



## runnerdud (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi. I am an 18 year old from Indianapolis, IN. I have been seriously thinking and looking into starting a T-shirt business. I have an idea and audience that I know I am easily going to be able to sell around 300 shirts to and most likely more this summer. I also am looking into bringing the press with me to College to continue and grow the business. I have been looking and research ALOT and I have some questions if you could help me with it would mean alot!

1) What company/site do you use to host your website? I am wanting a very cheap website host. I am probably going to have around 20 different designs to sell. I am looking for a very easy to develop site because I have no knowledge or experience in developing a site so an easy system to work would be great! Where can I get a cheap basic site that will be able to sell my shirts?
2) I am looking at using paypal to do the shopping cart and handle the payments. Is that who you would recomend for good price and easy to use?

Thanks in advance, and I cant wait to get started!


----------



## paulamandel (Mar 18, 2010)

I use yahoo as my host, they're not the cheapest 11$ a month, but it's still not a lot and it's worth it because they're reliable and very easy to use. and the main reason actually that i use yahoo (smallbusiness.yahoo.com) is becasue they have a great sitebuilder (for Windows-if you have MAC it's not that great), their sitebuilder is very easy to use for people like us that don't know how to use the html codes... 

p.s. i use pay-pal as well which doesn't have any monthly bills, and it's also very easy to use. you can put your own buttons for it, as well as the cart feature for free. only time you get charged is when you have sales.


----------



## runnerdud (Jul 8, 2010)

Has anyone had experience/heard about pagebuz.com? If so would you recomend this? $10 a month and it looks pretty basic and easy to use.


----------



## runnerdud (Jul 8, 2010)

runnerdud said:


> Has anyone had experience/heard about pagebuz.com? If so would you recomend this? $10 a month and it looks pretty basic and easy to use.


I have decided to use pagebuzz but I cant figure out how to set it up to use paypal account so not having to pay $100 for the merchant account!


----------



## runnerdud (Jul 8, 2010)

I have designed several different shirts on my program and have the designs set that all I am going to have to do now is to print them, but for my website I think it would be good for the customers to be able to see a picture of what the design would look like on an actual shirt for each item. How do i get my design onto a computer picture of a shirt to post on my website to show a preview of what the design would look like? Sorry if this doesnt make since. THanks in advance
I am meaning something sort of like this: US Army Tee Shirt 

How do I get my computer designed image to be transposed onto a shirt to show preview on my website. 

ps. really sorry if its tough to understand what i am asking, dont know how to describe what i am meaning.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

you can use a host like lunarpages.com to host your site and then you can easily add paypal buttons to it. you can use photoshop to get your design to show up on the shirt. are you familiar with photoshop?


----------

